

Study: Net Neutrality could lead to "devastating" job losses - Goronmon
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/06/study-net-neutrality-could-lead-to-devastating-job-losses.ars

======
JoeAltmaier
What about the positive economic benefits? No mention.

